# regular season goose limits



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Did anyone see the regular season goose limits? Crazy that they went to 8 birds a day. Its gonna make for a better hunt but how is it not going to hurt the population? I did not like having to quit after shooting 3 birds with the flocks moving in.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

If these remain the trend, it will just make ND more attractive for NR. Now they can have 20 geese and 15 ducks in possession and still be okay to keep hunting...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> but how is it not going to hurt the population?


I'd venture to guess that going to 8 birds in the dakotas was directly meant to hurt the population. Too many geese in the eyes of game officials in the central flyway.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm somewhat suprised. I was under the impression the regular season limit was kept low to protect the migrating subspecies that are not a part of our goose problems. Maybe they have determined the impact isn't that great or that the continental goose population is way above where they want it.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

slough said:


> If these remain the trend, it will just make ND more attractive for NR. Now they can have 20 geese and 15 ducks in possession and still be okay to keep hunting...


God forbid...


----------

